
Cybernetics - jashmenn
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cybernetics
======
jcr
Cybernetics is a catch-all term for using multiple fields to study any system
involving feedback loops or state changes, usually with the goal of
optimization. Since the term "system" is loosely defined as just about
anything and many disciplines can be used to study them, in very general terms
cybernetics can be considered the study of cause and effect.

Some promote the scientific approach of repeatable experiments with data, but
others promote the interpretive "arts" approach since repeatable experiments
are impossible in some situations. One of the more distinctive qualities of
cybernetics is the attempt of using multiple disciplines to achieve both depth
and breadth of analysis. Of course, the trouble is there are always more
fields and methods available, so the depth and breadth can always be
increased.

A recent discussion on HN involved an article that _might_ be classified as
cybernetics:

"Cognitive Overhead, Or Why Your Product Isn't As Simple As You Think
(techcrunch.com) " <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5583759>

The article did a good job of explaining the feedback loop caused by
"Cognitive Load" and providing solid examples. On the other hand, it lacked
breadth. They missed the important difference between "start load" and "run
load" as well as the effects of continued load over time. They made a good
point about how reducing _initial_ cognitive load is good for growth due to
reducing friction. They missed how _continuing_ load results in people gaining
experience and familiarity (e.g. learning more uses, learning additional
features, etc.). They also missed how these slowly trained users result in an
effective form of vendor lock-in by becoming an impediment to competition
(resistance to change). It might seem odd and obvious, but both time and
experience are important state changes worth understanding and measuring.

DISCLAIMER: I hate to let anyone down, but I'm actually not very well versed
in cybernetics. The only reason why I know about this stuff is due to my dad
(in his mid 70's) having his masters degree in cybernetics (communications in
business environments).

